# Reihenfolge der Batman Filme



## Lalabaer (3. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute

Meine Freunde und ich haben neulich einen Batman Abend gemacht und alle Batman Filme am stück angeschaut.

Das Problem war nur, wir wussten nicht in welcher Reihenfolge wir sie anschauen sollten, deshalb haben wir sie Folgendermaßen angeschaut

Batman Begins->Batman->Batman the Dark Knight->Batman Returns->Batman und Robin->Batman Forever

Das ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig denn wass ich fragen wollte ist ob einer von euch eine richtige reihenfolge kennt.

Oder hatt es überhaupt keine reihenfolge, denn Joker stirbt ja z.B. in dark knight und in Batman.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir Helfen

So Long


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2009)

Da das Ganze andauernd von neuen Regisseuren mit neuen Ansätzen mit neuen Darstellern verfilmt wurde, wirst Du nur innerhalb von ein paar Einzelfilmen eine relevante "Reihenfolge" haben.


----------



## dalai (3. Januar 2009)

Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine reihenfolge, denn du hast The Batman und Batman and Robin aus den 40iger Jahren, Batman_: _The Movie aus 1966, Batman und Batman Returns aus 1989 und 1992, Batman Forever und Batman & Robin aus 1995_/_1997 und die neusten 2, _
_Batman begins und The dark Knight.

Mit so vielen Filmen von verschiedenen Regisseuren kann es gar keine logische Reihenfolge haben, ausserdem sind die ersten 5 Filme (fast) gar nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Januar 2009)

Die einzig sinnvolle Reihenfolge wäre wohl die real chronologische. Dh erst die von von Burton, dann Schumacher, dann Nolan. Oder umgekehrt.

Batman wurde so oft neu geschrieben und erfunden, hatte zig verschiedene "Robins", etc. etc. Da macht eine inhaltlich chronologische Reihenfolge wenig wie ja schon gesagt wenig Sinn.


----------

